# Can You Keep Formula in the Fridge??



## DoobyJu

Does anyone know how long you can keep made-up formula in the fridge for?
I am sure i have read somewhere that once made up it can be stored in the fridge for upto 24 hours. I have just seen on Cow & Gate's Website that you should only keep it for 2 hours after making it up, even if kept in the fridge.
Our little girl is almost 4 weeks old and unfortunately I haven't been able to breastfeed. We are currently using Cow & Gate's newborn Formula for Hungry Babies.

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Julie


----------



## ColtonsMom

I think it's 24 hours. I never made up more than 12 hours worth though.
The only thing is, some babies might not take to that. So just watch her. I started making up Colton's and putting them in the fridge, then heating them as needed.. but he would puke everyone of them up. It just didn't settle right with him.. so I dont do it anymore. 
Saves time, but wasn't for my LO :(


----------



## Wobbles

Its not recommended to make your formula up in advance just your water! However some people still go with the old method ...My health visitor kind of shrugged & said f thats what we wanted to do then do it but be sensible & told us parents would make up their bottles and put them on radiators thinking that wasa good thing so bottles made in advance kept warm on he home heating :shock: Apprantly there was more parents doing this than you would believe. 

We didn't do it though - The odd bottles were done this way when it was every 3 hours but pretty much done our water in advance then when its feed time place in jug of water until warm then add the formula bu when Caitlin was tiny baby and feeding every 3 I did bottles for 12 hours to make sure they were fresh now at night I do her bottles for the next 24 hours as shes stronger.


----------



## vicky

I just do the water and make put the formula in when i need it hun, i have the powder things that u can put the powder in then pour it in the bottle when u need it.


----------



## Wobbles

Dispensers Vicky? :lol:


----------



## leedsforever

dispensers..... lol .... thats the word!!! Thanks wobbles!!

I was trying to explain it to my friend who has a newborn!!!

As she didnt know about them and instead was buying ready made cartons for her trips out!! Very expensive in the long run I say!!! :)


----------



## Wobbles

We use ready made out on the go - it is far more convenient but depends how on the go we are I only like using them rarely!

If you do it this way these are very handy & saves pestering resturants (who sigh at you ffs) for hot water)

https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:8Ynivb1aPKSTyM:https://www.mothersbliss.com/shopping/big_images/bottlewarmbig.jpg

It a fisher price flask for bottles!


----------



## littlelady

i was always told to not make them up and to throw away after 1-2 hours but the odd bottle or 2 have been put in the fridge for afew hours but only one or two if im going out for a long day i just take my milk tub with me or i put the required scoops into little food pots and have my water measured out for the bottles ready bacteria breeds in warm milk easier than you would think


----------



## bev309

I just got one of those flasks out of my boots advantage points for night feeds & trips out - it is great & it was free! :happydance:


----------



## AquaDementia

From the International Formula Council

*HOW LONG CAN INFANT FORMULA BE
KEPT AFTER OPENING?*
An open can of liquid infant formula can be
kept for up to 48 hours, if tightly covered and
immediately placed in the refrigerator. Bottles
of formula made from liquid should be
refrigerated and used within 48 hours.
Formula that is prepared from powder and
placed in bottles for feeding should be
refrigerated and used within 24 hours. The
remaining powder should be tightly covered
and stored in a cool, dry place and used within
a month after opening.


*HOW LONG CAN A BOTTLE OF INFANT
FORMULA REMAIN UNREFRIGERATED?*
Formula that is removed from refrigeration
should be used within two hours or discarded.
Because of possible bacterial contamination,
formula remaining in a bottle one hour after the
start of feeding should also be discarded.


----------



## Tilly

Wobbles said:


> We use ready made out on the go - it is far more convenient but depends how on the go we are I only like using them rarely!
> 
> If you do it this way these are very handy & saves pestering resturants (who sigh at you ffs) for hot water)
> 
> https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:8Ynivb1aPKSTyM:https://www.mothersbliss.com/shopping/big_images/bottlewarmbig.jpg
> 
> It a fisher price flask for bottles!

We used to use that loads when Bethanie was younger, v good buy.. saves a lot of hassle!

I used to make up and store formula in the fridge for 12-24 hours, used to make 6 bottles at a time mainly. :)


----------



## AquaDementia

That's what I do Tilly, I make up bottles every evening so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Wobbles

Making up bottles in the UK is a BIG no no now ....Not saying people don't do it or shouldn't but sense comes apart of your decision :D x


----------



## AquaDementia

pfffttt...the UK...who cares about that part of the world?








teeehehehehe


----------



## Wobbles

*Slap* :lol:

If the UK did not exist BabyandBump wouldn't *pulls tongue @ Aqua* lol

I was suppose to add 'Says so on the tin ...nor nor' :rofl: but forgot :sleep:


----------



## AquaDementia

actually, thanks to you wobbs...i have been thinking and i think from now on i will have sterile water prepared in advance without powder. great idea!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

I make my botles up every morning for the day and keep them in the fridge (up to 24hrs), always have with all my kids. I just heat them up in a jug of boiling water when needed, I didnt realise it was such a big no no??? :dohh: 

I asked my MW and HV before having Ebonii about making bottles as Id forgotten everythin and they said thats the easiest way to do it for time saving ?? I throw away after 2 hrs any thats left tho


----------



## Mshellhound

I've just had my second baby who us now 2wks old and I'm new to bottle feeding, as I breast fed my first, is there a right way to do bottles because MW told me I was doing it wrong and said my son will get Ill, but my first son was ill with DV quite a lot, need some advice :(


----------



## Meredith2010

cheeky_carrie said:


> I make my botles up every morning for the day and keep them in the fridge (up to 24hrs), always have with all my kids. I just heat them up in a jug of boiling water when needed, I didnt realise it was such a big no no??? :dohh:
> 
> I asked my MW and HV before having Ebonii about making bottles as Id forgotten everythin and they said thats the easiest way to do it for time saving ?? I throw away after 2 hrs any thats left tho

It's not a big no no, don't worry yourself too much. Again it's one of those things that as long as you use common sense and don't keep it in the fridge for days then you'll be ok. Global guidelines say 24 hours in the fridge is fine, or 2 hours out of the fridge.


----------



## a_c

I make Poppy's bottles at 7.30am. I make them using water boiled about 20 mins ago then put them immediately in cold water to cool down quickly. then in the fridge. never had any issues. I use cartons if we go out.


----------



## Chocoholic123

a_c said:


> I make Poppy's bottles at 7.30am. I make them using water boiled about 20 mins ago then put them immediately in cold water to cool down quickly. then in the fridge. never had any issues. I use cartons if we go out.

Me too.


----------



## bigbetty

I follow the World Health Organisation guidelines for pre-making formula. I make a full day's worth the same as making fresh - with water that has been left for no longer than 30 mins, add the powder, shake then rapid cool and store them in the fridge for up to 24hrs.

You can find the link to the guidelines on my signature xx


----------



## Babushka99

I also make a days worth of bottles every evening and keep for 24 hours.


----------



## kellie_w

I fill my bottles with 4oz of boiling water in the evening, cool and in the fridge. When I need one, I top up to 8oz with more boiling water, add formula and stir. The temperature is perfectly warm and it's so quick this way. While out, I take the bottle of cooled boiled water, a dispenser of powder and find a cafe where they will top up the bottle with boiling water x


----------



## SophiasMummy

I have always premade my LOs bottles and kept them in the fridge for upto 24 hours, never had any problems and it was so much easier than LO screaming for half an hour while I made her bottle, btw you are meant to mix the water and formula while the water is still hot as its the only way to kill any possible bacteria that there might be in the formula, so mine are made with hot water then put in the back of the fridge xx


----------



## Kimmy25

bigbetty said:


> I follow the World Health Organisation guidelines for pre-making formula. I make a full day's worth the same as making fresh - with water that has been left for no longer than 30 mins, add the powder, shake then rapid cool and store them in the fridge for up to 24hrs.
> 
> You can find the link to the guidelines on my siganture xx

wss!


----------



## Geminski

hi i put my in the fridge then just heat up and my baby is fine :) once they have been heated u have to use them within 2 hrs and u can only heat up once . x


----------

